# New to goats could my Pygmy be in pre labor?



## sevlep1

I have a doe I bought back in Feb. She is a small girl at 2 years old and even though I have been in wildlife rescue for 14 years and am well versed in animal medicine, goats are a whole new animal to me! I have never been more confused in my life. A friend who has goats came over and felt her belly and said she felt a little something (this was about 2 months ago) and she stated that you usually cannot feel anything until a doe is at least 3 months so we put her on the calendar as 3 months but now she has cloudy then clear discharge , paws a little bit , her hoo ha was swollen and puffy and is now not so swollen and is relaxed , she does the lip curl and yesterday did a soft bleat in the a.m . She has pushed up against the post a few times and heard some teeth grinding. She goes in and out of doing these things. She has a small bag formed. I have pics of everything and I was told to check ligaments but all I feel are pin bones. I can almost get my fingers around her tail. Can someone please help me in understanding if she is in fact in early labor or if this is going to be a while or if she is even pregnant? If anyone would like pics of her I can post. Thank you!!


----------



## elevan

Sounds like she's getting ready...but they can drive you crazy for a while...

Read this  and you'll understand why goats are such a mystery at kidding time


----------



## sevlep1

OMG! That is her! How insane. I guess I am not the only one going nuts . I am so used to animals where the symptoms are unmistakable and you have an exact timeline. Goats are so very different. I was told to check her to see if her cervix "ripe" should I do this or just wait? Thank you!


----------



## sevlep1

After reading this thread (http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=25154&p=1) I have come to the conclusion that I am now in a nightmare. My Niya is never going to kid! I was like  , then I was like  and now I am like


----------



## elevan

I had a very similar situation...and she kept me going for about 6 weeks!


----------



## sevlep1

Are you serious? 6 weeks?! How on earth did you deal with that?! This started on thursday night and 30 hours I got 2 hours of sleep. I am worn out and it's only day 4. JOY! lol


----------



## elevan

Yep, 6 weeks.  I finally gave up and said she'd kid when she's ready and she did...after she drove me absolutely nuts.


----------



## sevlep1

I can't help but check on her and I know I over analyze everything. I wish I could find a happy medium without being obsessive.


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

As a fellow pygmy person hi! 

Most does of any breed know the code well lol. Each doe is different & even each kidding can be different. The same applies to ligs unfortunately. If you can catch her keep practicing. If all you feel is the pin bones your fingers are probably too far out though (move your fingers closer to the tail & go deeper). Ive never found the whole "wrap your fingers around the tail thing" to be accurate, seems like I can always do that . I have one non reg old style doe & her ligs are AWFUL to mess with . She has kidded twice & even though the 2nd time ligs were easier, meaning I could actually tell when her 24 hours to kidding was obvious, the rest of the time it was sketchy. 

One thing I will tell you is READ EVERYTHING ON KIDDING YOU CAN. All of the different opinions & such are very helpful, & if you can stomach it there are also videos on YouTube, though not many pygmies, let alone true ones (no offense intended but its true. Im a firm believer in the breed standard lol). Many people say that pygmies have the hardest time kidding, but ive heard just as many stories about other breeds having trouble so unless your doe is short bodied, has a bit too much depth, is small bodied period, or was bred to a standard or really large nigi buck dont sweat it. Her age is just right BTW. My first kidding season I was fully prepared to have to dive in & fix weird positions. Yeah turns out both does were quite literally waterslides & didnt need the help I offered (last year my first NPGA doe didnt even give me a chance to move to get to her back end before she had a large doe kid out in 2 max 3 pushes head first both front legs back). Each person is different, but my policy is easy kidder or not get the kids out quickly so there is less stress on everyone involved including me . As an FYI assuming your the one kidding her out if you end up with a kid like the above, nose first, & it isnt coming out see if you can hook one leg, & dont worry about the other (neck pulling happens a lot with many pygmy breeders but isnt ideal for obvious reasons). I have a friend that bred for a good twelve years & via a vet its actually a better position because both shoulders can be just as wide both legs forward as both legs back  (who knew?).

On the pre labor signs I tend to ignore almost everything except for the "wow she normally doesnt do that" stuff. The white stuff is a mucus plug & that can happen months in advance. If your positive on the due date & period thats easier to monitor. Pawing: many of my does paw before lying down pregnant or not. Being vocal, well you could just have a loud doe. Udder boom: Its happened before but also hasnt so unless you are seeing a truly booming udder dont over stress on that (a close friend only relies on udders...thats why a doe I got from her had a tiny little udder & kidded late one night totally unexpectedly lol ) 

So far for me the odd signs were some of the following. As a FF one doe lost her plug the day before & the morning of she was going off, wandering around by herself, was meowing lol, & at one point scratched her belly on a dead grapevine stump in the pen (she has never done that before or again & normally uses the fence). 2nd time all she did was stand in the barn hiccuping. Another doe first time round no signs what so ever except she was slow (this does carries twins & looks like she is going to have quads so I didnt think anything of it). We had company over one evening & I went in to make lemonade for everyone. 5 minutes later I get the following call: "you know Zoe is in labor right?" Me:...uh no O_O. Didnt make a peep until kid 2 was on the way. Same doe another kidding had low ligs the night before & day of stayed in the barn looking miserable. As a side note in this paragraph doe 1 gets an udder boom while number 2 has a fugly udder so it doesnt seem to be able to. Like I said everytime dont be surprised by a 180 on everything lol. Dont over stress about it either though. FYI I always do anyway but it doesnt hurt to say it .

Hope I didnt just scar you for life & that this makes sense. My bulk typing usually isnt the most well worded lol. PS Please excuse any typos. Its almost midnight here .


----------



## sevlep1

That was great information! Thank you. I feel better now and after reading this I only checked on her twice. I do not know what she was bred to and that is what worries me most. My nine year old daughter has been obsessed with goat birthing and has watched every youtube video on the subject, not to mention every other animal. All I can say in thank goodness my Niya isn't a camel  According to the previous owner she had a kid last year and has no idea what buck could have bred her this year. *Joy*  I just really am trying to stay on her so I can make sure everything goes smoothly. I prefer to let her do her thing but be there if I am needed. She was acting odd last night, pawing at me , which she has never done and she was laying her head in my hands. I am chalking that up to the fact that she is milking the attention like a champion. Who knew goats could be so spoiled?! I really enjoyed reading your reply and I just really don't want anything bad happening to her. Thank you for the birthing info/advise! I certainly helped me! Thanks ever so much!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

No problem . Keep us updated please. Also as a side note since you started this thread its your sworn duty to post pics .

What bucks does the person you got her from have? Are they all pygmies or does she have a variety?

Why is it a good thing she isnt a camel??

Yep, goats can be SUPER spoiled. Ive got a few that get very annoying if I dont pay attention to them xD. 2 older kids I have right now actually thump a back leg like a dog when you scratch their necks just right . Needless to say these might very well be my best goats right now lol.


----------



## sevlep1

I know she had *some* pygmy bucks but when I got Niya she had already sold them as she was getting out of goats. I am not sure if she had anything other than pygmys in with her.  I hope not anyways. My daughter was searching goat births at youtube and up popped a camel birth and that's why I am so glad Niya is not a camel, that was rough! Yeah Niya got spoiled really bad when she got here, I guess she didn't get a lot of one on one time so her and my others just soak it up. I rustle a candy wrapper and they come running. I trained them when they hear it to come running, that way if they ever get out no matter where they are they will always listen. They think they are lap dogs sometimes. I never knew just how smart goats were until these guys. And yes,I do solemnly swear to post  pics! I get carried away with photos lol I know I'm going to photo/video the birth if I am there. Oh I just pray it's soon    Today she had a slight amount of discharge and her hoo ha is more elongated . I begged her last night to please send her kid(s) out lol .  I really appreciate the time you all took to post your replies. I'm a newbie at this and most forums and not keen on newcomers. Thanks!!


----------



## sevlep1

Last night Niya did more neck stretching but I did not sit with her as usual and really observe her because she gives so many false signals I didn't want to get annoyed.  As of today Niya has a small amount of white mucus and is now grazing with the others. Her hoo ha is slightly swollen (yet again)  As if this all wasn't enough I took a pregnancy test myself  and the darn thing came out positive


----------



## Pearce Pastures

:bun  Wooo BOY that is one heck of a post!  

Congrats on your OWN little bun in the oven.


----------



## sevlep1

Thanks. It was quite a shock! This is #4 ! I will need a straight jacket in a pretty padded white room by the time all this over it! I feel like I will have this baby before Niya does. lol


----------



## sevlep1

I woke up this morning and heard Niya yell so I ran to her pen and she calmed down. I seen her arch her back downwards a couple times but then stopped. She was pawing at my towel that I took out there just in case and I noticed she has built herself the most unusual ball of hay I assume she was build a nest? I don't see any discharge but she is acting rather weird. My buck is being a giant jerk in rut. I really don't like him right now.  I will keep you all posted.....


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Could be today.  Do you know how to check ligaments?


----------



## sevlep1

I have no idea if I am doing it correctly. I have watched every video and still don't know.


----------



## sevlep1

Here are some pics maybe you can tell something


----------



## sevlep1

Ok guys her hoo-ha turned more redsish and she just had a long string of mucus hanging and she was groaning and grinding her teeth a little.  Going outside with her . I think today is the day!!!


----------



## sevlep1

My buck has totally stressed her out      he wouldnt stop trying to get to her and broke the fence. I had to lock him up in the pen and now she is in the yard.  UHHHH! He is so annoying!


----------



## elevan




----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

Congrats on both accounts!!!

Hopefully tonight is the night! What color is the mucus? 

Must be a good year for all bucks to go into breeding mode early. My 2 adults started calling a few days ago. Granted I find the "old man yelling" noises oh so amusing, but one of them keeps snorting, pawing, & licking my pant legs which is really annoying when im trying to do stuff. My neighbors probably think im nuts for constantly yelling at him "Wrong species jerk!!!" (I use a certain other name that includes the word dumb & the letter A thats not as polite, but I wont post that xD)...I really love my boys but man I need a life :/. 

Anyways how is she now??


----------



## sevlep1

Thank you!The long string of mucus was clear. She is laying down relaxing with no progress. lol I wish he was mildly annoying but he is - I will destroy everything and beat up the girls annoying- I cant have that. A friend thinks that he is stressing Niya out and she doesn't want to kid anywhere near him. I dont know but no baby (yet). As the day turns to night ,the sun sets on my sanity. The house in total disarray with the children fighting non stop, the buck is a narrow minded jerk ( he has a lot in common with the mr.  ) , my 2 1/2 lb chihuahua decided drop a 3 lb poop in my hallway , my african grey just blessed me out and my youngest is running around with no diaper hold his wee-wee screaming " no it's mine!" and I still havent made dinner because I was at the doctor confirming my worse nightmare of being preggo for the 4th time and my husband sat on the pc playing battlefield 3 the whole time , which explains the marker on my walls. Toddlers tend to do that kind of stuff while unsupervised. YAY! It's going to be a great night! LOL I will update tonight if there is any action but at the rate I'm going it looks grim.


----------



## Moonshine

Wow I'm sorry  but I just had to lol at the toddler running around with no diaper holding his weewee and yelling no its mine!  sorry I couldn't help it! Good luck honey I will continue following


----------



## sevlep1

Things are starting to settle here a bit . I starting thinking about everything and it is kinda funny. My 2 year old is out there lol He does the most outrageous things sometimes. I sure hope this buck snaps out of his horny rampage. Dont know how much more I can handle :/


----------



## Moonshine

When mine was that age he liked to dance on top of the table naked. It happens to the best of us. He's 5 and still a nudist. I hope your buck settles down for you too. Sounds like she might kid soon since you're in the pulling hair stage. I read the doe cod and the 17 page 6 week book of that poor girl and her doe that you posted. Wowser! I definitely learned a few things though. 1. Get a date! 2. If she starts showing signs go back inside and wait 6 more weeks! Lol


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

Sorry to lol at your misery OP, but the whole thing is pretty funny especially the "its mine!" bit xD. As for the buck & your hubby call me awful, but im all for locking both of them both in the garage till the doe kids  . 

Now in all seriousness do you have a quiet place you could move her to?


----------



## sevlep1

I agree with the buck and hubby being room mates! I can't believe I didn't think about that   I checked her this morning and nothing. Since I have penned up the buck the does have been kind of bonding so I will turn them out in to the yard together while the buck stays locked up. I have 1 large pen but two separate parts. I only did it like that because Nanette (my other doe) and the buck were very bonded and they stayed together 24-7. Oh boy did they scream when I tried to keep them apart! But I think they both hate him now. I would put him in the large shed but he is in destroy everything mode and he could easily punch a whole through that thin siding. Maybe I will put the girls in there tonight. A friend of mine who has some goats swears she has never seen a buck go this crazy. He actually tried to ram my 2 year old but i grabbed him before he could. I was debating on finishing him but its a hormone thing and I get it but I have to find a way to get him out of this rut! I probably should get the vet out her to chop his goods off but at the same time he has the coolest ear markings and I know someone would want him for breeding. Maybe I will  only do does and if I ever need a buck I'll get a stud.


----------



## sevlep1

Well, still no exciting news on Niya BUT I think I finally figured out the ligament thing. If I am correct then it's about halfway gone.  She has seemed to be a LOT more relaxed without the buck around her. He on the other hand is as mad as a cut snake. I think I am just going to remove his manhood. Don't know how long it takes for her ligaments to disappear but when it gone you all will be the first to know


----------



## sevlep1

Good morning everyone. This morning Niya did something strange... she leaned to one side while have what i assume was braxton hicks contraction or something. I let her out to graze and I noticed more mucus. I have given up on checking ligaments. I need to call the vet out so he can show me exactly what I am looking for. I thought I had it but epic fail. Here is a picture from minutes ago (sorry for the up close and personal)


----------



## Southern by choice

for some goats the discharge could mean a few days... others sooner.
My goats (ND and Lamancha) when we see that they will be kidding within the hour -a few hours. All mine go very quickly. But goats are all different. Some will get the amber goo after that other no amber goo just straight to delivery and everything comes at once! 

Congrats on your soon to arrive kids!


----------



## sevlep1

Thanks! I hope it's soon because this is torture lol. She has had it off and on for a few hours but only a small amount. Nothing else exciting    One can only hope it's soon


----------



## Southern by choice

Is she doing any up/ down, up /down activity, pawing at the ground, heavier breathing, can you see contractions?
Some goats will climb uop on something with their front feet if they are positioning.

All these can be indicators... and then some goats give no warning lay down OR stand up and boom ... there ya go! 

Some goats want you to go away and let them do their thing! HAHA


----------



## OneFineAcre

I don't see a whole lot of udder on that last picture.

I read through your thread again.  

Was she supposed to have been bred when you got her?

Or, do you think your buck bred her?


----------



## sevlep1

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Is she doing any up/ down, up /down activity, pawing at the ground, heavier breathing, can you see contractions?
> Some goats will climb uop on something with their front feet if they are positioning.
> 
> All these can be indicators... and then some goats give no warning lay down OR stand up and boom ... there ya go!
> 
> Some goats want you to go away and let them do their thing! HAHA


She did a lot of getting up/laying down the night before last I believe it was but today she did some stretching and that's about it. It's been raining for a few hours so I went to check on her and she is just laying down resting. She is def a momma's girl and loves when I go in the cause she knows she getting lovings for bit lol  s-p-o-i-l-e-d!


----------



## sevlep1

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> I don't see a whole lot of udder on that last picture.
> 
> I read through your thread again.
> 
> Was she supposed to have been bred when you got her?
> 
> Or, do you think your buck bred her?


she was bred when I got her. Just a month or so after I got her I called a friend and she felt her and said she felt something in there and she also said that in order to even feel a baby they have to be at least 3 months along. That was 2 months ago. I asked the woman I got her from about it her being bred and she said it's possible although she didn't know when or by which buck. Niya started making a very small bag right around when my friend came over and it hasn't gotten much bigger. I'd say she has a solid b cup lol. I did see some crystal type stuff on her right udder today though. I was told  not to be concerned about udder development because it could come days , hours or even right after she kids. I probably should get the vet to check her though. She got her CDT already because there really is no way for me to know exactly when 4 weeks was for her.  my main concern is that I don't know what buck bred her and I am hoping it was not a big boy. Someone did say as long as it was not a giant buck not to worry too much. If it gets stuck I can retrieve it with no doubt but I would never forgive myself if I wasn't here and something happened to her. I wish goats followed labor rules like most animals do lol then this would be a piece of cake.


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

How many other goats do you have total? Your sig says 3, if thats the case & the others, including mr pita buck, are friendly catch them & feel for ligs on them. If you have a doe your having trouble with this can show what should be there . Like I posted earlier some have easier ligs than others but it still helps give a general idea...even on the buck plus with him your pretty much guaranteed to find them unless by some miracle he is also bred .


----------



## OneFineAcre

I have Nigerians so I don't really know how different Pygmy's are.

It is very true that with ours some will develop a lot of udder up to a month before.  Some in the last week.

I've seen discharge a couple of weeks before.

We've never really paid much attention to "pre-labor" signs, the pawing etc.

Ours just seem to plop them out on schedule.  We stay on top of when they are bred, and ours have always been 147 days, plus or minus 1 day.  We can pretty much know it's 24 hours by the ligaments.

Our last kids I was talking to someone on the phone while my wife and daughter were at a swim party.  My wife came home and went outside and she triplets.  That's the way I like it.  

I'd love to see a picture of her udder.


----------



## sevlep1

TigerLily Trail Ranch said:
			
		

> How many other goats do you have total? Your sig says 3, if thats the case & the others, including mr pita buck, are friendly catch them & feel for ligs on them. If you have a doe your having trouble with this can show what should be there . Like I posted earlier some have easier ligs than others but it still helps give a general idea...even on the buck plus with him your pretty much guaranteed to find them unless by some miracle he is also bred .


Okay so I just got off the phone with explicit instructions on this ligament hoopla and I am going to try it again. LOL I love your comment about pita buck. This is going to get interesting because if I am not successful with my does then I will go in his pen and pin him and feel for ligaments LOL he doesn't like to be pet at all and hasn't gotten any nookie in a long while so it is my guess that he will not be pleased Wish me luck and I will report back shortly (hopefully with good new that I have FINALLY found ligaments for 100% sure)


----------



## sevlep1

Alrighty then, that went WAY better than expected!  So I do believe I found where the ligaments are!!  I do have a question. I felt Niya and I can only feel it on one side of her what is that about?


*** I felt both sides again and felt my other doe and buck ....  YAY!!! I found them for sure!!   they are a lot thinner on Niya than the others! Sorry I get excited of the dumbest things. I will keep checking them and update when they are gone  thanks everyone!!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

Welcome to my world lol! I stress & stress...& stress & frequently check my does & get excited over that stuff to lol . I admit im a worrier . Anyways congrats on finding the ligs! If you only find one its probably just her . Keep practicing .


----------



## sevlep1

I am just glad that I finally learned to check them lol. I called the "breeders" ( I use that term loosely) I got my other doe and this buck from and boy was she nasty! She told me my doe was not pregnant and that she was in heat if the buck is going after her. Then stated that she does not know how I treat my goats  nice words were not running through my head! I got them from shergren farms in south florida and when I got them they were infested with lice and I mean infested and to boot they say they were "full grown minis"  yeah..... as soon as I fed them they grew! A LOT. I let them free roam all day on acres of land with grass and brush galore and feed the pellets every night and they get their treats and everything! Now this woman who says she has been breeding for 14 years said she has never has any buck behave like that and that does do NOT lose their plug a month to weeks prior to kidding, they lose it and they are in labor immediately  *facepalm* I am so new to goats but even I know that is not true. Well, my original call to this less than intelligent woman was to ask if she knew if my buck would continue this behavior after she kids or should I just get him cut but she was more bent on be a nasty person than being helpful and it's not like I called trying to return them. I wish I would have bought my goats from a decent breeder!


----------



## norseofcourse

Sorry the seller was not that nice...

I don't have goats but I got sheep this spring, and I was on 'baby watch' for three weeks with one of mine - I soooo know what you are going through!  Every time she pawed the ground, or laid down, or stretched, or stood differently, or leaned against something, or turned her head to look at her belly... whether she ate like normal or had less of an appetite... her udder, her vulva (never did figure out the tail ligament thing, but she wasn't keen on being handled that much yet anyway), whether she was more round, or less round, or looked like she had 'dropped' - as the weeks went on it was all I could think about!  There were times I swear she was having contractions, then a few hours later she'd be calmly munching in the pasture as usual.   

I got through it and you will too, it sounds like she is close.  Is the other doe in heat - maybe that's why the buck is being bratty? Hopefully someone who knows bucks will chime in on how they usually act around kids, or some tips on how to deal with yours.

Good luck!


----------



## Moonshine

Isn't it lovely to talk to someone who has no clue about goats (weather she kept them around for 14 years or not)! I assume that's why she was so nasty on the phone. People like that really make my skin crawl!! Anyhoo, Buyer Beware!! It's ok honey  don't let that nasty mean old goat lady get to you. It's sad when newbies like us know more than someone that is so "experienced" on the subject. I have learned so much just from being on this form and reading everyone's personal experience. Those goats are lucky to have such a caring mom like you to take them home and clean them up and take better care of them! Now they will know what real love and care is.


----------



## sevlep1

norseofcourse said:
			
		

> Sorry the seller was not that nice...
> 
> I don't have goats but I got sheep this spring, and I was on 'baby watch' for three weeks with one of mine - I soooo know what you are going through!  Every time she pawed the ground, or laid down, or stretched, or stood differently, or leaned against something, or turned her head to look at her belly... whether she ate like normal or had less of an appetite... her udder, her vulva (never did figure out the tail ligament thing, but she wasn't keen on being handled that much yet anyway), whether she was more round, or less round, or looked like she had 'dropped' - as the weeks went on it was all I could think about!  There were times I swear she was having contractions, then a few hours later she'd be calmly munching in the pasture as usual.
> 
> I got through it and you will too, it sounds like she is close.  Is the other doe in heat - maybe that's why the buck is being bratty? Hopefully someone who knows bucks will chime in on how they usually act around kids, or some tips on how to deal with yours.
> 
> Good luck!


Thats me lol I swear I see a contraction and  then .....nothing. I think she is close and when I spoke to a woman in WA who is pretty darn on point with goats said she believes that my buck is reacting to hormones she is putting off from being close to kidding. It makes sense because he started this nonsense the night she started hers. My other doe is pregnant by him and due to kid at the end of August. I called the vet and he is coming out next week to fix him. I would LOVE to keep him as a buck but he is too insane and I don't want anyone hurt. I know kidding will eventually happen but it would be better if I knew the conception time. Knowing I am not the only one does make me feel a lot better though! I have really slowed down on checking her and in turn I am a wee bit more relaxed  thank you so much


----------



## sevlep1

.





			
				Moonshine said:
			
		

> Isn't it lovely to talk to someone who has no clue about goats (weather she kept them around for 14 years or not)! I assume that's why she was so nasty on the phone. People like that really make my skin crawl!! Anyhoo, Buyer Beware!! It's ok honey  don't let that nasty mean old goat lady get to you. It's sad when newbies like us know more than someone that is so "experienced" on the subject. I have learned so much just from being on this form and reading everyone's personal experience. Those goats are lucky to have such a caring mom like you to take them home and clean them up and take better care of them! Now they will know what real love and care is.


OMG I was raging mad! It's funny because I had a friend buy their mini donkey and mini horse and they too were totally infested with lice . She shaved them down and cleaned their scabs. These people sold us both very small animals as "minis"  but it seems they were starving them to keep them small because the moment we fed them they grew so much! I do love my goats even the PITA buck lol . When I got my goats I did a lot of research on them, I didn't want them to have health problems and me not realize it . To think of all the hours I have spent of reading about does in pre labor and labor , and for me to know one small fact and for that 14 year "breeder"( again I use that term loosely)  tell me it's not true doesn't say much about her as a "breeder"  . You are 100% right as a newbie I have learned a ton of information on goats! It's amazing how different they are and I am soooooo thankful there are forums like this one! It's always great to relate to others and in the event that I get more goats I will def find a good breeder! I thank you so much for your kind words  it's amazing to have people like you all to talk with!! AHHHH! I can't wait to post baby pics!!


----------



## sevlep1

This is "scape" my buck i love his ears and I am hoping maybe his kid(s) has similar markings. He is all white except the tribal tattoo looking markings on his ears. These pics don't do those ears justice


----------



## Moonshine

Those are some really cool ears! Yes I have learned a lot and in reference to the subject, all does are different! Some have mucus for a month-two weeks before kidding. Some show no signs and just bam drop a baby. Its just sad when ignorant people want to argue about something like that when goats are so much like people (in my opinion) and every one of them are different and kid differently. Its helped me to understand there's no right or wrong (except for when someone isn't taking care of their animals at all) or happy medium but just a broad spectrum of madness when it comes to goats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I would really love to see a better picture of the does udder.  The pic you showed with the discharge was not a very good view of the does udder, but it to me looked tiny.  No where even close to kidding.

Different animals udders develop diffrentlly, this is true.  But, they still have something there.

Don't want to hijack your thread.  But this first picture is what I consider a doe who's udder developed early.  She was a month away from kidding.  






I took this picture of Cookie today.  I know when she was bred and she is due in 2 weeks.  I consider this to be a late developing udder.






This is Coco.  Her 147 day due date is tommorrow.  This is also late development.  Her udder looked exactly like Cookies 36 hours ago.
One lig was gone this morning, the other was soft.  We barely got her in the kidding stall this afternoon before she had twins.


----------



## sevlep1

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> I would really love to see a better picture of the does udder.  The pic you showed with the discharge was not a very good view of the does udder, but it to me looked tiny.  No where even close to kidding.
> 
> Different animals udders develop diffrentlly, this is true.  But, they still have something there.
> 
> Don't want to hijack your thread.  But this first picture is what I consider a doe who's udder developed early.  She was a month away from kidding.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8192_sunday_3-3-13_005.jpg
> 
> I took this picture of Cookie today.  I know when she was bred and she is due in 2 weeks.  I consider this to be a late developing udder.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8192_cookies_udder.jpg
> 
> This is Coco.  Her 147 day due date is tommorrow.  This is also late development.  Her udder looked exactly like Cookies 36 hours ago.
> One lig was gone this morning, the other was soft.  We barely got her in the kidding stall this afternoon before she had twins.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8192_cocos_udder_1.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8192_cocos_udder_2.jpg


She does have a small bag. I will get a better pic for you tomorrow


----------



## sevlep1

Moonshine said:
			
		

> Those are some really cool ears! Yes I have learned a lot and in reference to the subject, all does are different! Some have mucus for a month-two weeks before kidding. Some show no signs and just bam drop a baby. Its just sad when ignorant people want to argue about something like that when goats are so much like people (in my opinion) and every one of them are different and kid differently. Its helped me to understand there's no right or wrong (except for when someone isn't taking care of their animals at all) or happy medium but just a broad spectrum of madness when it comes to goats!


I agree 100%


----------



## sevlep1

I just went out to feel Niya's ligs and then I was pressing her under belly trying to feel for baby and I had my head resting on her back as I pressed upwards and I felt a little movement and at the exact same time she very gently bumped my head as if to say "Stop, you're making it move" lol I love that little girl <3


----------



## sevlep1

well her mucus has stopped are her ligaments are back  but on a good note my buck is going to a farm with 50 does! I think I will just stick with does from now on.


----------



## elevan

That darn Doe Code will drive you bonkers.  Hang in there.


----------



## sevlep1

elevan said:
			
		

> That darn Doe Code will drive you bonkers.  Hang in there.


Indeed it will! The buck is gone to a farm with 50+ does that are in need of his services  and the girls seem a lot happier. They have been playing almost the whole time. It's overcast and raining today. It has an early fall feeling around here today, it's quite odd! It's usually 80-90 degrees here and today its 74. Niya gave an odd bleat before I put her up.... she has no mucus or anything so I'm not reading too much in to it. She is the biggest "false alarm" doe. Hope all is well with everyone and I will update if things change


----------



## sevlep1

Here is Niya today. Not much udder change but she is hollowing out.


----------



## sevlep1

Sorry for the constant updates but it's the only way to maintain sanity.... her ligaments were there this morning and about 10 minutes ago I checked her and it's mushy, I can barely feel them  I hope they don't come back!



** Ligs are the same and she is licking/biting on everything. Chairs , porch , tables etc.... and somehow has learned how to escape the yard. UHH! Now I have to find her escape route and fix it.


----------



## animalmom

I feel your exasperation and frustration with your stubborn doe.  I hope she decides to deliver soon.

By the way, the picture in your avatar would make a great pic of the week, if you haven't already submitted it.


----------



## sevlep1

animalmom said:
			
		

> I feel your exasperation and frustration with your stubborn doe.  I hope she decides to deliver soon.
> 
> By the way, the picture in your avatar would make a great pic of the week, if you haven't already submitted it.


I hope so too.I had no idea there was a pic of the week. That was the day after the buck left. Those girls played all day!


----------



## Moonshine

That is a really cute pic and I love it when they do that. It looks like they are dancing. I don't know about others but even though I don't reply I like it when you update and I always read and stay posted with your doe!  I really do enjoy reading about others experiences and animals.  So keep us updated even if there's no replies!


----------



## sevlep1

Moonshine said:
			
		

> That is a really cute pic and I love it when they do that. It looks like they are dancing. I don't know about others but even though I don't reply I like it when you update and I always read and stay posted with your doe!  I really do enjoy reading about others experiences and animals.  So keep us updated even if there's no replies!


Yeah it does look like they are dancing lol Thanks and I will continue to update  Niya has been an escape artist today so I have been fixing the places she was getting out from. Her ligs are still soft but nothing else. I cant get my fingers around her spine yet. Not sure how fast that can change but I will keep watching. Im so impatient 

I do have a question. Today Niya has been unusually clumsy. Yesterday she was able to get on the picnic table and today she has had difficulty getting up and down. Same with our steps. She was going down the steps and her back end disagreed so she sat like a dog on the step  She isnt a whole lot bigger in the belly though. I guess you could say her back end isnt working at its best lol. Is this an end of pregnancy thing or because her ligs are loosing up?


----------



## sevlep1

I can feel the giant bone in her tail right where it meets the spine but cant get my fingers around it just yet but seems close!


----------



## sevlep1

Eh still no change. her hoo-ha is mildly swollen today, no mucus and ligs are soft but not gone.


----------



## sevlep1

giving up on checking her for now. She is no where near ready I assume  I will update when she loses ligs or grows a better bag


----------



## lovinglife

I went through this with one doe of mine, she ended up not being pregnant.....  But hoping we can fix that for next year!


----------



## Moonshine

Oh gosh after all that we've been through that doe better be pregnant! Lol


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

Update?


----------



## sevlep1

TigerLily Trail Ranch said:
			
		

> Update?


All went away and acting normal  ligs are going away a bit then coming back but she has dropped and yesterday had a small amount of clear mucus. Today nothing but a bunch of fence rubbing. No pawing or anything. So confused by her!


----------



## lovinglife

Any udder development?


----------



## sevlep1

lovinglife said:
			
		

> Any udder development?


Not anymore than the last pic.


----------



## lovinglife

Do you have a last possible date?  I had one with my doe, as she neared it and nothing happened I figured no baby, and I was right even though to look at her I thought she was pregnant.  Now....she is FAT!  I cannot figure out how she got so fat!  She is on grass/weed pasture with grass hay once a day!

Silly goat!


----------



## sevlep1

lovinglife said:
			
		

> Do you have a last possible date?  I had one with my doe, as she neared it and nothing happened I figured no baby, and I was right even though to look at her I thought she was pregnant.  Now....she is FAT!  I cannot figure out how she got so fat!  She is on grass/weed pasture with grass hay once a day!
> 
> Silly goat!


I don't , she was bred before she came here. She has colostrum now , which she did not have when she got here.  I have felt her baby but dont know just exactly when it will make its grand debut.


----------



## lovinglife

Just count 150 days from the day you got her to be your last possible date, at least it gives you something to go by.


----------



## lovinglife

I am thinking, when you got her she was not bred, but is now.....  just a guess... keep us posted!!


----------



## madcow

Omg, reading your thread reminds me so much of when Ginger was preggo last January.  She had a "due date" time period for the middle to late January.  She kidded on January 23rd, and she's a pygmy.  I think my thread was close to 200 replies before she finally kidded.  I think I probably drove everyone crazy with all my watchful waiting and what I felt to be signs of pending labor.  When she went into labor, she went into labor.  She had a difficult time with her kids and I had to assist.  They were just big and she got wore out trying to deliver them.  I wish I had stepped in sooner than I had so it wouldn't have been so difficult on her.  I borrowed a neighbors pygmy buck last week and she and Trixie, her daughter from 1/2 years ago, both went into estrus within a couple of days, whereas neither of them had had any visible signs of being in estrus since they delivered in January and February.  In fact Trixie was just a little over a year old when she had her first kid.  She had cute little Waldo, whom we have wethered.  He's just an adorable little guy and everyone's favorite.  At least this time I will have a better idea of when these girls were bred and they both have due dates (if they settle) of December 29th.  Can't wait!  

Anyway, I thought I would go absolutely stark raving mad waiting on Ginger to kid.  Right before Ginger kidded we figured out Trixie was expecting too, and she kidded 3 weeks after her mother.  I believe many of us on this site know exactly what you are going through and it will most likely happen when you least expect it.  That's just the way does roll.  

Can't wait to see the pics of her baby(ies).  Hang in there.  Have you got your birthing kit together, or did I miss that information?  Something to do while your waiting if you don't have it all together.


----------



## sevlep1

lovinglife said:
			
		

> I am thinking, when you got her she was not bred, but is now.....  just a guess... keep us posted!!


I got her April 21st and the beginning of May she started her small bag. I watched for a heat cycle on her and didn't catch one but thats not to say she didnt have one . Her diet is the same here as it was at her previous home so Im not sure that her diet could have caused her to gain weight BUT by reading this forum I have learned that stranger things have happened. I will def keep everyone posted. I am going to get pics up of her in a bit and maybe your eyes can spot something I cant.


----------



## sevlep1

madcow said:
			
		

> Omg, reading your thread reminds me so much of when Ginger was preggo last January.  She had a "due date" time period for the middle to late January.  She kidded on January 23rd, and she's a pygmy.  I think my thread was close to 200 replies before she finally kidded.  I think I probably drove everyone crazy with all my watchful waiting and what I felt to be signs of pending labor.  When she went into labor, she went into labor.  She had a difficult time with her kids and I had to assist.  They were just big and she got wore out trying to deliver them.  I wish I had stepped in sooner than I had so it wouldn't have been so difficult on her.  I borrowed a neighbors pygmy buck last week and she and Trixie, her daughter from 1/2 years ago, both went into estrus within a couple of days, whereas neither of them had had any visible signs of being in estrus since they delivered in January and February.  In fact Trixie was just a little over a year old when she had her first kid.  She had cute little Waldo, whom we have wethered.  He's just an adorable little guy and everyone's favorite.  At least this time I will have a better idea of when these girls were bred and they both have due dates (if they settle) of December 29th.  Can't wait!
> 
> Anyway, I thought I would go absolutely stark raving mad waiting on Ginger to kid.  Right before Ginger kidded we figured out Trixie was expecting too, and she kidded 3 weeks after her mother.  I believe many of us on this site know exactly what you are going through and it will most likely happen when you least expect it.  That's just the way does roll.
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics of her baby(ies).  Hang in there.  Have you got your birthing kit together, or did I miss that information?  Something to do while your waiting if you don't have it all together.


WOW! I can't tell you how many hours I have spent reading other peoples stories of their goats getting ready to kid! I am stuck in this rut with her and I have gotten better about taking my mind off of her but still checking on her daily, just not 10 times daily lol. It's is the most annoying thing I think I have ever been through! I just cant believe how she went through all the mucus coming out , the  teeth grinding , lip curling, the getting up and down  etc.... then BAM a dead stop. That is insane. My other doe is due to kid at the end of august - early september . I guess its a race to the kidding line lol. I do have a birthing kit ready. Let me know if I am missing anything. I have towels, gloves , iodine , dental floss, scissors , nasal aspirator , lactated ringers and an iv kit (just in case) ,and a  flashlight . I think that is it.


----------



## sevlep1

Here are pics as of an hour ago


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

Sorry she is still holding out on you! Any chance of side shots when you have a moment?


----------



## sevlep1

Here she is this morning . Now here is something weird , her bag isnt growing much at all but her teats are getting fatter. What is that about?






this pic was taken a few days ago


----------



## sevlep1

one more side view this morning


----------



## madcow

She's still just getting ready for the final moment I would think with the teats thing.  Might want to consider some nipples that go on an empty 16-ounce soda bottle just in case momma won't feed the little ones.  The red ones (Pritchard nipples, I think) are good and most feed stores will carry them.  If you can some colostrum would be good to have on hand.  I milked Ginger last year when she kidded and got some saved in the freezer, just in case for the next kidding.  From the pics she isn't just huge yet, so you might have a while longer to wait.  Ginger got real posty legged at the end and she had twins, but they were really good sized kids when they were born, but I made the rookie mistake of feeding her too much toward the end of her pregnancy.  Not doing that this time around to avoid over-sized kids and difficults births.  Kind of hard for me to do, being a grandma and all, because that's my job, to feed everyone so they are fat and happy! LOL!  Ginger got incredibly lovable the last couple of days of her pregnancy, but that kind of thing doesn't hold true for some goats.  As a matter of fact, goats really don't follow any hard and fast rules when it comes to kidding.  That's what makes the waiting game so maddening!  Well, good luck.  We're waiting for baby pictures as soon as she kids!


----------



## lovinglife

OH, sounds like you could be getting close then, I thought you said you got her in Feb.  Good luck!!


----------



## sevlep1

lovinglife said:
			
		

> OH, sounds like you could be getting close then, I thought you said you got her in Feb.  Good luck!!


I checked my photo dates and it was April that I got her.


----------



## sevlep1

madcow said:
			
		

> She's still just getting ready for the final moment I would think with the teats thing.  Might want to consider some nipples that go on an empty 16-ounce soda bottle just in case momma won't feed the little ones.  The red ones (Pritchard nipples, I think) are good and most feed stores will carry them.  If you can some colostrum would be good to have on hand.  I milked Ginger last year when she kidded and got some saved in the freezer, just in case for the next kidding.  From the pics she isn't just huge yet, so you might have a while longer to wait.  Ginger got real posty legged at the end and she had twins, but they were really good sized kids when they were born, but I made the rookie mistake of feeding her too much toward the end of her pregnancy.  Not doing that this time around to avoid over-sized kids and difficults births.  Kind of hard for me to do, being a grandma and all, because that's my job, to feed everyone so they are fat and happy! LOL!  Ginger got incredibly lovable the last couple of days of her pregnancy, but that kind of thing doesn't hold true for some goats.  As a matter of fact, goats really don't follow any hard and fast rules when it comes to kidding.  That's what makes the waiting game so maddening!  Well, good luck.  We're waiting for baby pictures as soon as she kids!


Yes I will def get some more nipples. I have some from a fawn I had but I could use some new ones. I do have nurseall but no colostrum. Got to get some for sure! I am feeding her about 1 1/2 cups-2 cups of feed nightly. Is that too much? She gets grass , bushes and hay all day. I can only hope they dont get too big in there! I will post pics the minute she drops them!


----------



## sevlep1

Well, Niya isn't doing anything at all! I have been fooled by a goat and who knows maybe she still has a month to go.  I did something crazy this morning. I went to a yard sale and out of no where bought a heavily bred pygmy. Call it kid fever or the love of torture! Her name is Aubrey and she is a chocolate cutie. When I got home I realized her tail is loped to the side she has a nice bag but its not shiny and her teats are off to the sides. Maybe watching her will give me a better clues to when Niya will be ready.I can tell the lig difference between Niya and Aubrey . She was bred to a small kiko/faint cross. I must say he was a pretty thing! uh, talk about impulsive!! I will get pics of her up soon


----------



## sevlep1

Meet Aubrey


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

Lol id say a bit of both & gratz! She is very pretty . Just as an FYI though if she is pygmy she is only part. Still a handsome lil thing  of course . Do you happen to have a due date on her? Hopefully she will be much more obvious than your other doe lol.


----------



## sevlep1

TigerLily Trail Ranch said:
			
		

> Lol id say a bit of both & gratz! She is very pretty . Just as an FYI though if she is pygmy she is only part. Still a handsome lil thing  of course . Do you happen to have a due date on her? Hopefully she will be much more obvious than your other doe lol.


Thanks I don't know what her cross is and LOL once again no dd!  But I can follow her bag   she's not cool with letting me feel her ligs that much. She is great on a leash but not one for affection. She is def alpha female. She yells for my othet does and then when they show up she head butts the fence. But when I sit in the pen but not touch her she seem comfortable. Maybe she will follow some sort of order text book symptoms before kidding lol I just need some normalcy for my sanity.


----------



## sevlep1

Here's a pic of her tail doing a weird side curl thing and when it isn't curled it's flopped to the right side.


----------



## madcow

She's a pretty doe.  Aubrey definitely looks pretty preggo.  She's just like any other goat, needs to be absolutely sure you aren't going to murder her or something in the beginning and will be standoffish until she figures that out.   It's a trust issue.   If she's leash trained, at least she's been socialized some and should come around after a week or 2.  The buck we borrowed last week had never been socialized and would always stay away from us, whereas my goats came a running everytime they saw me or Bruce begging to be petted or hand fed.  Yep, you've got kid fever and a really bad case of it I would say, but most of us have been there before!  I love my goats and can't wait until we know for sure if the 2 grown does are pregnant or not.  We will be adding a 6-month-old buckling to the herd about the time they should be coming back into estrus if they aren't.  Not sure if he will be ready to get them pregnant at that age, but we will see, and hopefully they are already pregnant.  Waiting on kids is exciting and nerve wracking at the same time, but you gotta love how cute they are when they finally get here.  They are worth the wait.


----------



## sevlep1

madcow said:
			
		

> She's a pretty doe.  Aubrey definitely looks pretty preggo.  She's just like any other goat, needs to be absolutely sure you aren't going to murder her or something in the beginning and will be standoffish until she figures that out.   It's a trust issue.   If she's leash trained, at least she's been socialized some and should come around after a week or 2.  The buck we borrowed last week had never been socialized and would always stay away from us, whereas my goats came a running everytime they saw me or Bruce begging to be petted or hand fed.  Yep, you've got kid fever and a really bad case of it I would say, but most of us have been there before!  I love my goats and can't wait until we know for sure if the 2 grown does are pregnant or not.  We will be adding a 6-month-old buckling to the herd about the time they should be coming back into estrus if they aren't.  Not sure if he will be ready to get them pregnant at that age, but we will see, and hopefully they are already pregnant.  Waiting on kids is exciting and nerve wracking at the same time, but you gotta love how cute they are when they finally get here.  They are worth the wait.


Good to know!! I hope she does chill a little because she is not a nice doe! She is VERY aggressive with my other girls and constantly hits the fence. I won't let them around each other cause she has one heck of a head butt! I held her collar (she did not like that at all) cause I noticed she had a small amount of mucus but being at night I couldn't see the color very well. I rubbed her face and talked to her and that seemed okay , then pet her back lightly and she tried to horn hook me lol I continued to hold her still ( she wasnt trying to get away too hard as long as I didn't touch her back) and when I was done I rewarded her with a nice snack. I really couldn't feel ligs but then again it's not easy with a less than willing doe. Every time I go out with a treat so she doesn't see me as a mean person. I am going to change her name because Aubrey is such a sweet name and that's one thing she is not lol I was thinking of Nadine. I met a nadine once and it was not a pleasant experience


----------



## sevlep1

Aubreys udder has gotten fuller since yesterday and her teats are pointing outwards. She seems more hollow on the sides too. Mean while Niyas belly looks totally gone and her little bag has gone down a little any ideas???

* nevermind her bag has went down and now is a bit bigger* GOATS ARE WEIRD!!!!!


----------



## madcow

sevlep1 said:
			
		

> Aubreys udder has gotten fuller since yesterday and her teats are pointing outwards. She seems more hollow on the sides too. Mean while Niyas belly looks totally gone and her little bag has gone down a little any ideas???
> 
> * nevermind her bag has went down and now is a bit bigger* GOATS ARE WEIRD!!!!!


Could be Aubrey has dropped some, just like humans do sometimes when they are getting everything ready for birth.  Could still be a several days before she kids.  Is she is a first freshener?  Since you've seen some changes with her udder since you've gotten her sounds like she might have udder "boom" before she delivers.  That usually happens within a day or so of delivery.  I would certainly watch for that.  Most of the time it's a really dramatic change within a short period of time, like one day to the next.  I didn't notice it in an earlier post, but have you looked at the kidding pictures and topic at the first of the category "birthing, weaning, and raising young goats?"They really are good comparisons to use.  They helped me a lot with Ginger kidding for us the first time and knowing she was getting really close to kidding.  An excellent resource.  I keep hoping when I open one of your posts that you will have pictures.  We are all waiting along with you.  It will happen, just rarely when you want it to!  Hang in there!


----------



## sevlep1

madcow said:
			
		

> sevlep1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aubreys udder has gotten fuller since yesterday and her teats are pointing outwards. She seems more hollow on the sides too. Mean while Niyas belly looks totally gone and her little bag has gone down a little any ideas???
> 
> * nevermind her bag has went down and now is a bit bigger* GOATS ARE WEIRD!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be Aubrey has dropped some, just like humans do sometimes when they are getting everything ready for birth.  Could still be a several days before she kids.  Is she is a first freshener?  Since you've seen some changes with her udder since you've gotten her sounds like she might have udder "boom" before she delivers.  That usually happens within a day or so of delivery.  I would certainly watch for that.  Most of the time it's a really dramatic change within a short period of time, like one day to the next.  I didn't notice it in an earlier post, but have you looked at the kidding pictures and topic at the first of the category "birthing, weaning, and raising young goats?"They really are good comparisons to use.  They helped me a lot with Ginger kidding for us the first time and knowing she was getting really close to kidding.  An excellent resource.  I keep hoping when I open one of your posts that you will have pictures.  We are all waiting along with you.  It will happen, just rarely when you want it to!  Hang in there!
Click to expand...

Aubrey is a ff from what I was told. Her bag has def got a little more volume to it but she is so antsy when I check her ligs but she feels like all bones back there. And man she has attitude with my other two does. She seems to have gotten less tolerant since yesterday. I have not checked out that thread on kidding pics but I will right now. Hopefully, I will have pics sometime soon! me having a monster thread going clogging up the board and not producing any pics yet bothers the snot out of me.  Gotta have babies!! lol hopefully Aubrey will come through for me. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## sevlep1

Aubreys ligs are mushy, I can't feel much but again she is pretty antsy. And I have a question. She makes this weird sound when she is telling off the other does. This is exactly what it sounds like but shorter. http://youtu.be/XcKtBqxcTK4
Anyone know what goat she could be mixed with because I have never heard a doe make this sound. Thanks!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My Georgia makes a deep holler when she really wants to emphasize how much of a queen she is and Reese's not!

I can't hear the video cause our speakers are broken, but I imagine it is similar.


----------



## started*with*chickens




----------



## sevlep1

Well I tried to check Aubrey ligs again and it's mush, her teats are getting fatter and poking out the sides, and low and behold she LET me rub her face and neck with not one ounce of protest AND let me scratch the sides of her rump. She only got antsy when I checked her ligs again. No mucus but today she licked her teat and did a lip curl lol don't know what that was about.


----------



## chicken pickin

Boy your goat is taking FOREVER lol. Ive been keeping up with this thread hoping everyday for baby pics I hope she kids for you soon.


----------



## sevlep1

I am so exhausted with my does  BUT I checked Aubreys ligs tonight and they are fading and they are spaced further out. I can feel them a tiny bit when I push down. Will they completely disappear or will I always be able to feel them a tiny bit? I am able to feel the spine by her rump whereas I couldn't yesterday. She looks like all bones in the rear. Her udder has filled a bit more but it's not shiny yet. Uhhh I hope it's soon  I told her the forum is waiting to see her baby/babies pictures and she is making me look bad and I might have threatened her will a c-section if she didn't hurry up lol.


----------



## madcow

The doe code really sucks, doesn't it? LOL!


----------



## sevlep1

madcow said:
			
		

> The doe code really sucks, doesn't it? LOL!


It is pure torture and borderline evil lol


----------



## Moonshine

Lol have you gone completely mad? Are you pulling your hair out yet? Is your house in a total mess and DH unfed? That's when she'll kid. Make plans and then she will kid. Take your phone with you and have a conversation in front of her where your making plans to be gone. Maybe then she'll kid for you lol.


----------



## sevlep1

Yes I am going crazy lol darn you doe code!! Here are some pics from this morning. 







here is her bag with cellulite looking dimples






her hoo-ha is wrinkled too. I am so over looking at a goat vulva lol  her belly was much higher a couple days ago. HURRY UP!


----------



## madcow

That's a pretty full udder there.  She's ripe and ready to go any minute!  Hang in there, it will happen when you least want it to happen, that's just the doe code in play again.


----------



## sevlep1

One can only hope it's soon and I have totally given up on my other doe Niya. She still has an itty bitty udder. Maybe if I make her jog or take her on a bumpy car ride things will progress lol


----------



## ragdollcatlady

She looks ready.....


----------



## sevlep1

She just had a bit of loose poop. Not too loose but def very moist 

*Update* I could feel a thin line of ligs earlier today but I cannot feel them now. I held her horns and took my time feeling around and nothing.


----------



## chicken pickin

YAY cant wait! I feel like im on pins and needles lol. I can only imagine how you must feel. Sending good vibes your way. I hope you get to watch her kid.


----------



## sevlep1

chicken pickin said:
			
		

> YAY cant wait! I feel like im on pins and needles lol. I can only imagine how you must feel. Sending good vibes your way. I hope you get to watch her kid.


Thanks , me too! I'm going nuts here! I am going to run out there and try to get a pic of her mushy end for you guys and see what ya'll think


----------



## sevlep1

s
Sorry for the not so great pics she was less than cooperative and I'm posting from my cell





I can feel the side deep down on her tail area but can't almost touch my fingers like most places say you can when ligs are gone but it's mush down there and if I get too close to the bottom of her tail she freaks out and gets super mad


----------



## Moonshine

Can't hardly wait myself!


----------



## started*with*chickens

EEEkkkkk!!! So exciting!  It looks like we might be having babies tonight/tomorrow here and I came to post an update and had to read your thread!  My daughter just came in and said she's doing a weird squat and there's a huge mucus and I realllllly hope this isn't a 'she could still have a few weeks' thing because if so, I am going to go crazier!!!


----------



## sevlep1

started*with*chickens said:
			
		

> EEEkkkkk!!! So exciting!  It looks like we might be having babies tonight/tomorrow here and I came to post an update and had to read your thread!  My daughter just came in and said she's doing a weird squat and there's a huge mucus and I realllllly hope this isn't a 'she could still have a few weeks' thing because if so, I am going to go crazier!!!


YaaaaaaaaY!!!! Hope you're having a baby! !!!


----------



## sevlep1

No baby this morning but can anyone tell me why she smelled her urine and did a lip curl?

This is her this morning. It looks like her tail head is higher or am I imagining things?


----------



## Moonshine

Still no ligs?


----------



## sevlep1

Moonshine said:
			
		

> Still no ligs?


not as of this morning. im going to check her in a bit


----------



## sevlep1

She is still mushy and has little specks of orangish stuff dried on her hoo-ha. Weird
sorry so up close but I don't know what this is.


----------



## started*with*chickens

I wish I could help.  Nothing went like I thought it would with Momma Goat last night so I'm not even going to venture a guess on your girl!


----------



## sevlep1

I felt her ligs a few minutes ago. They are still loose but not as loose as this morning. I will update when something exciting happens. I am so tired of hogging the post line and nothing is happening ,kind of not fair to everyone else.  GOATS!!!


----------



## elevan

She's just going for the record of driving her owner crazy!


----------



## sevlep1

Ok so last night Aubrey refused her grain. She continued to eat hay in her pen and I seen a string of whitish clear mucus. I waited until midnight to see if she was going to show any other signs and she didn't. This morning she is vocal ( could be because of my other does grazing) she has small amounts of mucus and she ate a TINY bit of grain sometime in the middle of the night. I checked her ligs and they are GONE. I can grab around her tail head and everything.  If she changes her mind I will lose mine. I have never felt her this jelly like in the rear. I am excited! Wondering if I should let her graze for a bit and watch her or just leave her in the pen. I am charging my camera and got my baby kit outside. Wondering how much longer she could take. LET'S HAVE A BABY!!


----------



## chicken pickin

YAY!!! Ive been checking back every day to see if you have updated. So exciting it seems like today is the day. I cant wait to see pics. Ive never had a doe kid yet but if it were me Id leave her penned up and keep an eye on her I hear so many people say they turn around for a min and bam baby was born lol.


----------



## sevlep1

I actually put her on a leash a bit ago to see if she wanted some fresh grass. She came out for a second but walked back in her pen.she never lets me just rub on her back but she stood and let me, she even acted like she enjoyed it. No goo yet but she is definitely talking a lot. As I type she is nibbling her grain which im glad in a way because she hasn't eaten since yesterday and she is quiet while she eats lol she has been talking for hours. It's a welcomed break for me. I cannot wait to see a cute little baby. Here is hoping it's quick and easy for her and me


----------



## sevlep1

Sorry for the excessive posts but I need advise. When I am in the pen Aubrey calms down and eats hay. I feel like I am slowing her down so I leave then pen and she comes to the fence and bleats. I don't want to stop her progression but what do I do stay with her or leave? She rams the fence when the other does come by so I don't think she wants them around lol opinions please


----------



## daisyjack

I would say the calmer she is the more relaxed she will be the easier the kids will come out so if your presence calms her stay


----------



## sevlep1

daisyjack said:
			
		

> I would say the calmer she is the more relaxed she will be the easier the kids will come out so if your presence calms her stay


Ok thank you!


----------



## started*with*chickens

We think that our hanging around kept Momma Goat from kidding.  It could have been the position of the first kid (I don't think it's 'our fault' that labor delayed and the first one was stillborn) but looking back my husband and I both think it was the girls and I being out there that wouldn't allow her to relax.  That being said, we were quiet and calm.  Anytime any of us would walk away she would seem 'upset'.  Even when our 2 mini-heifers would walk away.  She would walk over to where we were sitting (she was in a 10x10 pen) and let us pet her through it, she never walks up to us under normal circumstances unless we have food...It was dark outside so we had our back porch light on to see but there wasn't any direct light on her, we had to use a flashlight to examine her.  I only went into the pen twice during the entire time.  When we came in at 5 (my husband came home from work as told us we needed to leave her alone) we told our 14 year old daughter if she was staying outside to get in the tent, if she heard a lot of noise to call us and we would come out.  We found out the next morning she didn't get into the tent until 7 (she REALLY wanted to see them born) and momma goat had all three by 8.  I had been trying to get my daughter to come in and just check on her every 30 minutes (I wish we would have just bought a baby monitor) but she really didn't want to miss it.  That being said I didn't push the issue because I didn't feel like we were really bothering her but looking back I think we were.  My husband thinks what we took as her 'being upset' was her starting to go into active labor but that theory doesn't work in full because someone was always out there when someone else walked away.  

Looking back we would have left her alone BUT it probably wouldn't have changed the outcome (other than a few hours of much needed sleep! ) 

Momma Goat also ate up until the end, little nibbles here and there (another reason I wasn't afraid we were bothering her being out there, she didn't seem to be in active labor to me if she was still eating). 

 Soooooo excited for babies for you today!  I'm going to send double pink thoughts your way!


----------



## sevlep1

This is what is coming out. Sorry it's sideways I can't adjust is with my cell phone. My cell flash makes it look whiter than it is. Oh and it's raining woohoo lol


----------



## chicken pickin

I hope all is going well


----------



## sevlep1

So far one solid white boy! Pics soon. Horrifying labor.


----------



## chicken pickin

EEEEEEEE  Happy Birthday baby


----------



## Moonshine

Yea!     I'm so happy for you!!! I hope when you get some time you will tell us all about it! Take your time and make sure everybody's fine though. I'll patiently wait.


----------



## madcow

Finally here!  Hope there are more, but 1 is fine too!  Hope everything is going well.  Be sure to send pics ASAP so we all can have our fix!  Congrats!


----------



## sevlep1

OMG! that was a nightmare! She was not fully dilated and her water broke and I was down to mere minutes to get him out before he drowned. Her cervix was so small and he was much bigger. Not to mention his feet were curled back I managed to get one foot by a miracle. She was sooooo tight in there. I got the foot and had to pull in the opposite direction with each contraction. He FINALLY came out and was alive, all I could do was cry. Thank goodness they are both ok! There was only one and after that ordeal I am kinda glad! Thanks to you all for taking this crazy journey with me! AND now I present the man of the hour!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I've been following your journey and let me say - CONGRATS!

Just for future reference - when the water breaks the baby is in no danger of drowning.  The baby is okay until the umbilical cord breaks and that 'usually' doesn't happen until the birth is complete. If the baby is breech then you have a different story because then the cord usually breaks while the babys head is still nside the doe.  I've even had babies born completely enclosed within their fluid-filled amniotic sac and as long as the umbilical cord was unbroken they came out of their water bubble just fine.

Corecting a feet turned back  dystocia can be tough.  You did GREAT getting a foot forward!  That can be a tricky position, especially in a single baby which can be larger than multiples.  

Pat yourself (and your doe) on the back for a job well done!  He's a cutie!


----------



## sevlep1

frustratedearthmother said:
			
		

> I've been following your journey and let me say - CONGRATS!
> 
> Just for future reference - when the water breaks the baby is in no danger of drowning.  The baby is okay until the umbilical cord breaks and that 'usually' doesn't happen until the birth is complete. If the baby is breech then you have a different story because then the cord usually breaks while the babys head is still nside the doe.  I've even had babies born completely enclosed within their fluid-filled amniotic sac and as long as the umbilical cord was unbroken they came out of their water bubble just fine.
> 
> Corecting a feet turned back  dystocia can be tough.  You did GREAT getting a foot forward!  That can be a tricky position, especially in a single baby which can be larger than multiples.
> 
> Pat yourself (and your doe) on the back for a job well done!  He's a cutie!


I was told we havr 20-30 minutes after pushing or water breaking to get him out or he would drown. That lit a flame under me but good to know!! Thank you and thanks to everyone on this forum for their advise and help through everything.  It was hard but well worth it. Thanks again!!! Now it's time for a shower and bed! Goodnight all


----------



## Moonshine

Awe! He's so precious! I know you will sleep good tonight!


----------



## madcow

Well, he's just adorable!  Frustratedearthmother is telling you correctly, the little one was in no emminent danger, but you were right in helping deliver him because it would have been a long, drawn out affair otherwise with the hoof turned back and that could have exhausted momma and stressed baby.   I had close to the same situation with our little single  buckling being born in that the front hooves didn't present first.  When Waldo was being born both of his front legs were bent back and he was really big for a pygmy (6 pounds).  His head had delivered, but because of the front legs being turned back she couldn't deliver him.  I attempted to push his head back, but it wouldn't budge.  So Bruce held Trixie and I had to pull on that poor baby's head to get him out.  I was so afraid I would pull his little head off, but he was tougher than he looked and he was delivered without too much trauma to him or his mother.  You've certainly earned a rest after all your waiting and now you have a cute buckling to enjoy.  It seems like your doe broke you in the hard way with your first kidding, but you will be much more confident and sure of what to do next time you have kids.  Congratulations!  Send more pictures when you get a chance!


----------



## chicken pickin

He is so cute! Congrats hes finally here. Sorry you had a stressful time with her delivery but you sound like you did great and so did she. I cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## sevlep1

I feel so bad for Aubrey. Her hoo-ha is so swollen this morning. The baby coming out was not any easy task especially with the boths hooves back and having to pull one up. The head itself was too big so I can only imagine how to head and foot must have felt. UHH! Poor Aubrey  I was thinking about calling the vet and getting some penicillin  just in case. She is so sore but somehow stands up so baby can nurse, what a good mommy <3


----------



## sevlep1

madcow said:
			
		

> Well, he's just adorable!  Frustratedearthmother is telling you correctly, the little one was in no emminent danger, but you were right in helping deliver him because it would have been a long, drawn out affair otherwise with the hoof turned back and that could have exhausted momma and stressed baby.   I had close to the same situation with our little single  buckling being born in that the front hooves didn't present first.  When Waldo was being born both of his front legs were bent back and he was really big for a pygmy (6 pounds).  His head had delivered, but because of the front legs being turned back she couldn't deliver him.  I attempted to push his head back, but it wouldn't budge.  So Bruce held Trixie and I had to pull on that poor baby's head to get him out.  I was so afraid I would pull his little head off, but he was tougher than he looked and he was delivered without too much trauma to him or his mother.  You've certainly earned a rest after all your waiting and now you have a cute buckling to enjoy.  It seems like your doe broke you in the hard way with your first kidding, but you will be much more confident and sure of what to do next time you have kids.  Congratulations!  Send more pictures when you get a chance!


Thanks! I am glad to know he wasn't going to drown. So much for this "goat expert" who told me otherwise. I was hoping for a nice easy delivery and you were I'm sure and WOW what a delivery for you! Our babies had other plans lol  I was scared I was going to break his little leg. Goats are something else and yes she gave me a hard crash course lol. I wasn't going to keep the bucks only does but we went through a lot last night..... might have to keep this little guy  I am posting more pics!!! Thanks again!


----------



## sevlep1

Good morning!!! 






breakfast time





such a good mommy


----------



## OneFineAcre

sevlep1 said:
			
		

> I feel so bad for Aubrey. Her hoo-ha is so swollen this morning. The baby coming out was not any easy task especially with the boths hooves back and having to pull one up. The head itself was too big so I can only imagine how to head and foot must have felt. UHH! Poor Aubrey  I was thinking about calling the vet and getting some penicillin  just in case. She is so sore but somehow stands up so baby can nurse, what a good mommy <3


You can get pencillin from TSC or most any livestock supply place.

If you put your hand in her, I would give penicillin.


----------



## elevan

Congrats!



			
				OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> sevlep1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so bad for Aubrey. Her hoo-ha is so swollen this morning. The baby coming out was not any easy task especially with the boths hooves back and having to pull one up. The head itself was too big so I can only imagine how to head and foot must have felt. UHH! Poor Aubrey  I was thinking about calling the vet and getting some penicillin  just in case. She is so sore but somehow stands up so baby can nurse, what a good mommy <3
> 
> 
> 
> You can get pencillin from TSC or most any livestock supply place.
> 
> If you put your hand in her, I would give penicillin.
Click to expand...

x2


----------



## started*with*chickens

He's so handsome!  I'm glad everything worked out for you!


----------



## sevlep1

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> sevlep1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so bad for Aubrey. Her hoo-ha is so swollen this morning. The baby coming out was not any easy task especially with the boths hooves back and having to pull one up. The head itself was too big so I can only imagine how to head and foot must have felt. UHH! Poor Aubrey  I was thinking about calling the vet and getting some penicillin  just in case. She is so sore but somehow stands up so baby can nurse, what a good mommy <3
> 
> 
> 
> You can get pencillin from TSC or most any livestock supply place.
> 
> If you put your hand in her, I would give penicillin.
Click to expand...

I called the vet this morning and he gave me LA 200 and said it is a long acting antibiotic and better than penicillin but to call if I have any issues. I feel so bad for her. She is a sore mommy. I need to go get more penicillin and keep it for ERs that's for sure.


----------



## sevlep1

I must say I have delivered many different animals in my time in wildlife rescue but goats take the cake bar none! I have an overwhelming amount of respect for you guys. I can't say it enough THANK YOU ALL! This forum is amazing and just being able to vent , talk and share stories has been wonderful! It's like having a whole other family  Thank you!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So what's up with the goat that originally started the thread?  I'm guessing it turns out she wasn't in "pre labor"

You did switch goats mid-thread


----------



## chicken pickin

hmmm I completely forgot about the other goat until I went back to the beginning and re-read the thread lol. I hope she is doing well also.


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

I have been fallowing this thread since you first put it up. I am so HAPPY for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Cant remember if you said this already, do you know what your doe was bred to?


:bun :bun :bun :bun :bun


----------



## sevlep1

Trigoat&pbrlover said:
			
		

> I have been fallowing this thread since you first put it up. I am so HAPPY for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cant remember if you said this already, do you know what your doe was bred to?
> 
> 
> :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun


Thank you!! She was bred to a kiko/faint cross


----------



## sevlep1

Ah , Niya yes she is still around and her false labor was possibly attributed ( or so I was told ) to a selenium deficiency so just in case I got her fixed up and haven't seen anything else in her. The breeder that bought my buck said both does were bred but who knows. She is not growing but then again that doesn't mean much. My other doe Nanette I seen her get mounted by my buck at the end of March but she is not showing any growth other than small udder development and there (in my opinion) is no way she will kid in September unless the baby weighs a few ounces. He bred her a lot , he didn't care if any doe was pregnant or not he was going to get some! They were pretty bonded so I would separate them and they would scream bloody murder. I finally got him gone, he was starting to get on their nerves. So now we wait and see if they get bigger or their udders pick up the pace. I guess it's to be continued .......


----------



## sevlep1

This is our little Neffy pushing my 2 year old.... they sure do love to play together!






He decided to lay in my lap for a little nap


----------



## madcow

Our first baby, ET (short for Edna Tabitha), who is now about a 50-pound pygmy doeling thinks she can still get up in my lap like she did when she weighed 6 pounds!  They love to crawl all over you and play, but they forget when they get older that they've grown a bit and still try to do the things they did as kids.  Neffy sure is a cute little guy!  They are loads of fun, aren't they?  Looking forward to when our girls have babies again.  Got the buckling, now he just has to grow enough to figure out what his job is!  I'm sure he will figure it out when his hormones kick in.  There is nothing cuter than a kid, human or caprine and both of yours have proven that without a doubt!


----------

